# amplificador de auto 70watts



## thors (Oct 20, 2006)

se trata de la linea TDA de PHILIPS  

ojo con la disipacion  
hay que tener algo de experiencia en electronica para armarlo 

este bicho promete   

otros TDA de menor potencia que visto en radios son
TDA 1554Q
TDA 1557Q
TDA 1558Q
TDA 8570Q

lagran mayoria soporta el trabajo en "puente"

chauuuuu


----------



## perseus086 (Jun 23, 2007)

Ya lo has probado?? que tal funciona? no distorciona ni nada??
Talvez tengas algun archivo del PCB de este amplificador??


----------



## rampa (Jun 23, 2007)

Amigos este amplificador esta ampliamente tratado en el foro.... un detalle que thors paso por alto es que en 70w la Distorsion es del 10%!!!!! , por eso mismo en el foro todos los diagramas que hay son de 55w o menos dado que en 55w la distosion es un poco mas aceptable del 0.5%.

Salu2.


----------



## zopilote (Jun 28, 2007)

Date una vuelta a:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about5436.html

Y encontraras una solucion interesante.


Suerte


----------



## leop4 (Jun 28, 2007)

yo estube aciendo un amplificador de 10 wats en la pagina de pablin http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp10/index.htm
y la verdad es todo mentira ice 2 veces el amplificador de 10 w y nada aparte mira si pablin esas pagina te va a dar consejos para acer amplificador y despues los vendes el que hace los circuitos no es idiota sino no llenariamos de plata algo falta en eso bueno si mepudieran ayudar muchisimas gracias!


----------



## zopilote (Jul 1, 2007)

Se que no es del tema de amplificadorcador de 70W, pero en fin una ayuda.  Para los que se preguntan de más sobre los TDA2003, todo masticado.(en negro y blanco )


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jul 1, 2007)

Pablin junta circuitos de otros lados y los publica. Personalmente he armado algunos, muy pocos, de los que sé que van a funcionar. Hay varios que los ves y te das cuenta que tienen errores terribles. Por otra parte, el amplificador TDA2003 es muuuuuuy común, no creo que ese diagrama no funcione aunque no lo armé, armé otro con ese TDA. Acá en el foro recuerdo haber visto un diagrama.

Respecto a el amplificador con distorsión de 10% @ 70W, lo pusieron para que la gente lea 70W, porque por ejemplo un amplificador que entrega 100W con THD < 0.5%, con THD de 10% va a entregar más de 100W, probablemente esté cerca de los 150W pero ya no va a conservar el sonido que pretendemos, que lástima ¿no?.


----------



## leop4 (Jul 1, 2007)

si pero donde lo puedo en contrar ya busque por toda la nete y encontre uno pero es re complicado y esta en ingles nadie puede pasarme uno facil... muchas gracias


----------



## JV (Jul 1, 2007)

No es mi intensión defender a Pablin, pero en lo que respecta a los circuitos de amplificador usando integrados, son prácticamente los circuitos de referencia que se encuentra en la hoja de datos. Y ademas, yo no me largaria a realizar un circuito sacado de internet sin mirar la hoja de datos.

Saludos..


----------



## leop4 (Jul 2, 2007)

si ya se yo porque no sabia pero me gaste aproximadamente 10$
conprando todo  y lo hice 2 veces y ya me paracia medio raro no???
bueno por lo menos necesito esos o algunos de los componentes que compre para hacer el amply nuevo pero en verdad necesito un esquema un poco mejor algo que se entienda no?
me pasaron uno azul pero no se entiende nada y no dice bien el valor de cada cosa 
no se si me entendes???'     :x  :x


----------



## leop4 (Jul 2, 2007)

igual es increible cada ves que busco algo lo encuentro pero buscas una pavada tan grande como esta y no la encontras ya no se que hacer busque hasta por los codos?¿' :evil:


----------



## zopilote (Jul 3, 2007)

Te envio la lista de componentes  del amplificador  TDA2003
tamaño de la misma 
32 mm Ancho
91 mm Largo


----------



## leop4 (Jul 4, 2007)

buen ahora estoy aciendo un TDA2002 el de 8 w de pablin este necesito saver si alguien lo hiso
asi me quedo tranquilo entienden porque no se si es verdad o mentira si anda:::    

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp8/index.htm


----------



## rampa (Jul 5, 2007)

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> buen ahora estoy aciendo un TDA2002 el de 8 w de pablin este necesito saver si alguien lo hiso
> asi me quedo tranquilo entienden porque no se si es verdad o mentira si anda:::
> 
> http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/amp8/index.htm



En la hoja del fabricante esta el circuito... confirma comparandolo.

Suerte.


----------



## leop4 (Jul 10, 2007)

esta muy bien ese esquema pero una preguntita que va en IN_2  gnd_2 supuestamente es masa no? ALT_2 y GND_ALT_2 y del 5 sale un cable me imagino yo es el positivo seria 12+ y GND no?
respondeme esa por favor


----------



## zopilote (Jul 10, 2007)

Solo son contracciones:
ALT_1       Altavoz  1    ( parlante derecho)  R
GND_ALT   es el negativo del parlante  R

ALT_2      Altavoz 2      (parlante izquierdo)  L
GND_ALT_2    el el negatino del parlante L

AL pin 5 del TDA 2003 (ó TDA2002)  debe llegar 12 V 

Como fue diseñada para un uso en stereo  tiene:
IN_1        Entrada derecha
IN_2        Entrada izquierda

Zopilote


----------



## leop4 (Jul 11, 2007)

muchas gracias zopilote te devo una jaja


----------



## hcluf (Feb 1, 2010)

Los 12v son AC o DC y de cuantos amperes, tiene que tener un Regulador De Voltaje o conectar directamente al tranformador

respondeme por favor gracias

otra pregunta el transformador tiene que ser de 12v o de 24v y cuantos amperes


----------



## ibdali (Feb 2, 2010)

los 12v son DC, por supuesto.

en cuanto a el tda1562q, realmente, segun mi experiencia es muy bueno, el tema es que hay que leer el datasheet que esta en ingles y no guiarse por esquemas de otros.

porque si el otro se equivoco................


----------



## hcluf (Feb 2, 2010)

zopilote dijo:


> Se que no es del tema de amplificadorcador de 70W, pero en fin una ayuda.  Para los que se preguntan de más sobre los TDA2003, todo masticado.(en negro y blanco )



disculpas me referia a este esquema son 12v DC y de cuantos amperes


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 3, 2010)

el kit de valleman recomienda .5A con voltaje comprendido de 8 a 18vcd, por amplificador.


----------

